# Bio Oil......anyone tried it?



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey everyone i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this or if its already been posted but i was wondering if anyone hear has heard of or tried Bio Oil? I could be spelling it wrong LOL but i'm seeing commericals on T.V. here in Canada like crazy and it says its #1 in the UK. Its on sale this week at Shopper's Drug Mart for $9.99 and last week i was there they had them at the front of the cashier! I first checked the shelves and there was only a big sign that said "YES we have Bio-Oil!". Its supposed to be good for stretch marks, scars, etc. 

So has anyone tried it? What do you think? I'm thinking of picking one up but i'd love to hear from you lovely ladies first!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Amymo (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it worked well on my stretchies, but they were already more faded, i.e. not as red and angry as a few months ago, now they're silvery grey but that's the best result I've had.  BTW though, Palmers i.e the cocoa butter people do an oil version that my sis uses, smells nicer!


----------



## Evey (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been seeing commercials here like crazy too and I was wondering the same thing....Being pregnant has brought me stretch marks....EVERYWHERE lol


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 17, 2008)

I love love love it. I ran out though and I need to buy more. I've been using it for a couple of years now, I used to order it from New Zeland but now they finally got it in the US. yay


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried this on acne scars?

I've been trying to get something to reduce them so I don't have to go to the derm for it :/


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 18, 2008)

^ I think it would take a while to work. Maybe a few months. It worked for me but I don't remember how long i took. I was actually able to walk of the house without foundation afterwards


----------



## Evey (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like i'm getting myself some Bio Oil LOL


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 18, 2008)

^ lol I was thinking about getting this but then i couldn't be bothered lol. It's weird because i get a lot of spots/zits (although i'm using freederm lotion and it has reaaally helped) and my skin scars easily (i pick at them alot lol) but then it also heals easily....soetimes the scars take a while to fade but they always do..i guess im just lucky.


----------



## Ketchup38 (Mar 18, 2008)

Made no difference for me..


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been using Bio Oil for about three months now, I use it for the stretch marks on my tummy I got after I had my son. I have seen a big difference and the stretch marks are barely noticeable now but I use this along with 100% shea butter so I don't really know which product is working better.... Overall I think it's a great product and it smells nice also.LOL 

My sister also uses it on a scar she got after surgery and she says that it is working great for her also. Try it and let us know what you think especially since it's on sale.....


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 23, 2008)

I picked one up the other day and i haven't tried it yet! I've never been pregnant but i have stretch marks all over my bum from gaining weight as a teenager! I used to weigh 140 lbs. and the stretch marks are white now so i think its too late, damage is done! Now i weigh 120 lbs. and i'm starting to get some on the sides of my upper thighs from the weight loss! I'm going to start using it ASAP!


----------



## Esme (Mar 24, 2008)

I live in Australia, and all the stores and chemists over here sell it. I think it has emu oil in it. My doctor recommended it to me for scars after I had some minor surgery a couple of years ago. It did seem to help, I had barely any scarring at all. I don't know that I would use it on my face, though. I use rose hip or rose seed oil on my face.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 24, 2008)

I used to use it on a stubborn scar on my arm and it's completely gone now, worked wonders!


----------



## enviable (Apr 25, 2008)

i use it on my face for old scars, which are starting to fade. What i love about it is that it has made my skin so soft and smooth. I use to have really dry patches and no moisturizer helped but bio oil had it gone in one night...


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 25, 2008)

I just started using it last week here and there...I like the way it makes my skin feel even though I have oily skin it absorbs very well after I wash my face and put it on at bedtime.  So yeah I'm gonna keep using it and see how it works!


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_^ I think it would take a while to work. Maybe a few months. It worked for me but I don't remember how long i took. I was actually able to walk of the house without foundation afterwards
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
when in your face routine would you apply it? i used to use it after toning on just my acne scars and apply moisturizer on the rest of my face. idk if i should've put moisturizer on the bio oil too though. i stopped using it on my face because i just didn't like the feeling of oil on my face. i might again though because i hate these acne scars of mine. i have been using the youthful essence microdermabrasion system, and that seems to be helping them though.

for stretch marks, i think it has helped to fade mine but i dont think it would ever make it completely disappear. if you're pregnant it's safe to use during pregnancy to help prevent stretchmarks from happening in the first place.


----------



## talste (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ketchup38* 

 
_Made no difference for me.._

 
 did nothing for me either


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

it made my face soft and didn't break me out even though it FEELS oily but other than that i didn't really see a difference


----------



## Jazmina11 (May 1, 2008)

I bought this, but I haven't seen a difference. I've just used it for my face, but now I think Im just gonna use it for my ugly stretch marks..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 5, 2008)

i have little scars and marks all over my arms, do u you guys think this would help?? How long do you think it would take?


----------



## MisaMayah (May 5, 2008)

My cousin has been using it throughout her pregnancy everyday, she's now 29 weeks and doesn't have one stretchmark- she's huge already!!

I think it's something you can't go wrong with in trying. You just have to remember it's not going to work immediately. It's something you need to do as part of your daily routine or you won't get results (as with anything made from natural ingredients).

Another one you should look into which was a best-seller in a complementary health company I used to work for was Rosa Mosqueta oil (Rose hip seed oil)
Good stuff!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 8, 2008)

Lately I've been getting a LOT of whiteheads on my chin, despite regularly exfoliating and all that jazz. Do u think this could be the culprit?


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

I used it on my stretch marks and it works like a charm.


----------



## Doombubbles (Aug 17, 2008)

I love that stuff. I have stretch marks on my arms and stomach from normal weight gain, and it's really lessened the appearance of them in a very short amount of time. I had tried Vitamin E, Cocoa Butter, every other solution but found little to no results even with religious use. So I splurged on a $10 bottle of it at Walgreens where I work, and was not disappointed. Within a couple of uses, it brightened the skin around my stretch marks to make them less noticeable, and began fading them in about two weeks. It is most effective when applied in a small circular motion when your skin is warm, like from a shower. Also, this is great for dry or dull skin, even on your face.


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol, I've seen those commercials too, and I stand right beside one of those displays you're talking about everyday, since I'm cashier at Shoppers..

I have no idea if it works well or not, and to be honest it's not really a great seller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But it certainly can't hurt to try?


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 19, 2008)

Im confused, where do you purchase it?


----------



## msmack (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't like using it on my face (it smells like bath beads! EW). It did nothing as far as fading red marks or scars on my face/body - they were pretty old to start with though.  My bf recently had some surgery on his back and I have been applying it to him everyday with a q-tip to see if it makes the scarring any less severe.


----------

